# Achat d'occasion



## ibabar (14 Mai 2019)

Je voulais vous faire part de mon expérience: depuis quelques temps, je n'achète plus Apple que en seconde main (ou éventuellement en déstockage comme ce fut le cas pour un iPad Mini 4 et un iPhone SE mais que j'ai gardé très peu de temps et l'un et l'autre), à l'exception de certains accessoires (Airpods, Apple TV...).

Je ne vais pas vous faire part des nombreux produits pommés que j'ai déjà revendu, mais de mes 3 derniers "gros" achats:
_ Un MacBook, acheté il y a pile 3 ans
Il s'agit d'un modèle 12", une v1 (2015) acheté alors que la v2 venait de sortir (2016) mais qui datait de mars ou avril 2016. Un modèle pour ainsi dire neuf, acheté pour la femme du vendeur mais celle-ci préférait un iPad.
Choppé par leboncoin à 900€ (avec un adaptateur USB A vers C à 25€ en prime) pour un modèle neuf qui valait 1449€, soit -39%
_ Un iPhone, acheté en novembre dernier
Il s'agit d'un iPhone X 256Go qui avait 10 mois, acheté en AS (donc garanti 2 ans là-bas: important pour moi, je préfère avoir à faire à Apple en direct, plutôt qu'à la FNAC, SFR ou CDiscount), et pour cause: le vendeur travaille à l'AS local !!
Choppé par leboncoin à 730€ pour un modèle neuf qui valait 1329€, soit -45%
_ Un iPad que j'ai déballé il y a quelques minutes (j'étais tellement sceptique que j'ai filmé l'unboxing pour garder une preuve en cas de problème)
Il s'agit d'un iPad Pro (2018) acheté fin novembre, modèle 11" wifi + cellulaire, 512Go. Je découvre avec joie qu'il a aussi été acheté en AS et qu'en plus il est assorti d'une extension Apple Care Plus (139€), mais surtout assorti d'une flopée d'accessoires: un Pencil (135€), un Smart Folio officiel (89€), et le vendeur dans son mail m'a dit qu'il m'offrait un second Pencil et un étui pour celui-ci (d'où mon étonnement).
Choppé par eBay via une enchère que j'ai remporté à 1001€ (+13€ FDP), pour un modèle neuf donc à 1459€ (chargé à 1957€), soit -45%

Si les 2 achats précédents se sont faits en main propre (et que perso je ne fais pas d'envoi pour mes propres ventes), l'iPad s'est passé sans le voir: j'hésitais entre arnaque totale et jour de chance.
Tout ne se passe pas toujours parfaitement: je peux citer l'exemple d'un appareil photo argentique acheté sur eBay (à un Croate) et qui s'est avéré HS (avec en plus l'agacement de s'en rendre compte après des vacances, avec une demi-douzaine de pellicules vierges...): 95€ à la poubelle.

Je voulais juste apporter mon témoignage pour dire qu'il faut chercher, prendre du temps, négocier, parfois croiser les doigts, mais qu'au final les économies sont substantielles.
Le SAV se fait chez Apple (j'ai par exemple changé le clavier papillon de mon MacBook il y a quelques mois), donc pas de souci particulier.
Il faut bien sûr se fourbir de quelques garanties:
_ L'état cosmétique, le fait qu'il y ait la boîte, les accessoires, vérifier le fonctionnement de base, et bien sûr que l'appareil ne soit pas bloqué avec iCloud.
_ Le site https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/ permet de vérifier les informations de base (date d'achat, numéro de série non déclaré volé, si le numéro correspond bien au matériel en question).
_ Il faut se fier à son instinct, au vendeur qu'on a en face: sur eBay j'ai pu par exemple Googlisé le vendeur qui n'avait rien à cacher, dont c'était sans doute un achat pro (TVA économisée donc, plus amortissement comptable de l'appareil) et donc le cash lui est revenu dans la poche.
_ Demander la facture, au moins pour voir l'excuse du vendeur si celui-ci ne l'a pas. Dans les faits c'est le numéro de série qui prime pour la garantie, donc pas sine que non d'avoir la facture (mais si on fait un achat qu'on pense revendre, ce qui est souvent le cas pour l'électronique, on garde généralement la facture et la boîte d'origine, non !?).

Au final c'est le meilleur calcul en ce qui me concerne: chiner un produit récent à vil prix, et revendre mon ancien matériel avant que celui-ci ne soit trop vieux (2 à 3 ans globalement).
Mes iPhone me reviennent ainsi entre 20 et 25€/ mois, mon MacBook (si revendu dans les 500€) m'aura coûté à peine plus de 10€/ mois...etc.
Bref c'est la formule la moins inintéressante que j'ai trouvé pour garder du matériel récent tout en maîtrisant mon budget.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Mai 2019)

Il faut aussi que le vendeur détache son appareil d'iCloud avant de le vendre, et c'est le cas contraire le plus redouté qui me freine…


----------



## ibabar (14 Mai 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il faut aussi que le vendeur détache son appareil d'iCloud avant de le vendre, et c'est le cas contraire le plus redouté qui me freine…


D'où la nécessité de le vérifier lors d'un échange en main propre, ou de prendre d'autres garanties : ce n'est sans doute pas la panacée mais le paiement via Paypal me rassurait, plus la localisation en France (en cas de plainte).


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2019)

Le prix de l'iPhone X est plus que correct , je le vois souvent beaucoup plus onéreux


----------



## Oublieux (5 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche actuellement à changer d'iPhone pour un XS Max. Je me dirige plutôt vers un achat d'occasion (pour réaliser des économies d'une part et pour l'impact environnemental d'autre part). Mes 2 précédents achats sur leboncoin se sont très bien passés (un iPhone X et une Apple Watch série 3), je n'ai rencontré aucun problème. C'était bien sûr une remise en mains propres avec test des appareils concernés.

Devant les nouvelles aptitudes de nos smartphones (résistants à l'eau, à la poussière...), les mauvaises surprises sont à mon sens moins courantes. J'ai trouvé un iPhone XS Max à un prix intéressant (ils étaient proposés à 900€ neuf en début de semaine sur un site de vente en ligne bien connu et sûr, les tarifs ont pas mal baissé). J'ai vérifié sur le site d'Apple, le numéro IMEI est OK avec une garantie jusqu'au mois d'octobre.

Ce qui me gêne, c'est que le vendeur n'a pas la facture. Il m'a expliqué qu'il achète des objets divers aux enchères à des magasins qui ferment et les revend ensuite - et effectivement, son compte leboncoin compte pas moins de 65 annonces. 

Avez-vous des conseils à me donner ? Le numéro IMEI suffit-il ? 

Merci par avance,


----------



## moderno31 (6 Juillet 2019)

Hello

Vu les sommes en jeu et vu l'attractivité parfois malsaine qu'il y a sur les iPhone X* je n'échèterais aucun téléphone reconditionné entre particuliers.*
C'est un téléphone qui vient de sortir, s'il a été acheté de source sûre et légale, le PDF se retrouve !!!! Faut pas abuser non plus.
A ta place je serais méfiant.

Dépense tes sous dans une zone sûre :https://www.amazon.fr/Apple-iPhone-XR-128-GO-Bleu/dp/B07HBDNDJL/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=CU8H94TFW8E6&keywords=iphone+xr+reconditionné&qid=1562441500&s=gateway&sprefix=iphone+XR,aps,142&sr=8-2


----------



## macbook60 (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir

Il y a même aujourd’hui des iPhones sous blister avec des mdm ( soit des entreprises ou écoles ou autre en gros administrer)


----------



## duvaleclement36 (31 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je lance ce sujet souvent abordé lorsqu'une personne se fait avoir ou arnaquer suite à un achat ou à une vente d'iPhone sur Internet. 

La discussion n'est pas "quoi checker quand on achète un iPhone d'occasion" (IMEI, facture, compte icloud, blacklistage etc ...) mais quel site recommanderiez vous ? 

M'étant déjà fait avoir en achetant un iphone sur Leboncoin et ayant déjà vendu une fois sur ce même site (après de looongues négociations) je pose donc la question à la communauté: 

Si vous achetez ou vendez votre smartphone sur Internet, quel site recommandez vous ?? 

Bonne journée !


----------



## lexou72 (31 Juillet 2019)

bonjour

backmarket , ebay , amazon  pour ne cités que ceux ci ,aprés sur ebay ca reste plus ou moins la loterie ,de bonnes affaires si on a un budget serré 
rien ne remplace l'Apple store pour l'aspect garantie totale meme si sur les sites que j'ai donné il y a des possibilités via le paiement ou directement via certains vendeurs ( garantie 1 an etc )


----------



## duvaleclement36 (31 Juillet 2019)

Oui mais justement ! 

Je me suis peut être mal exprimé: 


Backmarket, Amazon c'est du reconditionné
Apple c'est neuf ou reconditionné

Donc c'est plus cher que l'occaz. Je voulais lancer une discussion sur l'occasion, entre particuliers. Pour ceux qui veulent payer leur iPhone X 550 euros parce que budget hyper serré ! 

En regardant les discussions je me rends compte qu'il y a pleinnns de personnes qui achètent d'occasion parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens et ... veulent le dernier iPhone. 

En choisissant l'occasion, ils prennent des risques, comme vous le dites c'est "la loterie"... En faisant mes recherches j'ai vu que 300 000 smartphones vendus d'occasion sur leboncoin, ebay et de main à main avaient été blacklisté l'année dernière par free => ça signifie que 300 000 personnes se sont faites b**ser ! 

Du coup comment leur éviter tout ça ?! 

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## lexou72 (31 Juillet 2019)

perso je prend sur ebay ,jamais eu de soucis ,entre les vérifications d'usage ( icloud,imei etc ) et la protection du paiement (paypal malgré les frais c'est efficace ) ,bon c'est vrai que je "bricole "aussi je sais réparé à minima (ecran batterie dock etc ) du coup je n'achete pas spécialement trés cher les iPhones 
il faut cibler les vendeurs pro ou fiables ,de la avec un moyen de paiement approprié ca limite grandement les risques ,des iphones en bon état général cela se trouve
 ,exemple récent un iPhone 7 128 g à 180  euros avec l'ecran à changer + batterie ,l'ensemble m'est revenu à 225 euros et 1 heure de taf tranquillement chez moi 

je ne fais pas de revente c'est un exemple ca reste pour les amis ou la famille bien sure, l'ideal est de bien verifier les parametres classiques et assurer le paiement


----------



## Wimery (31 Juillet 2019)

occasion et reconditionné c'est pas un peu la même chose ? 

perso je voudrais m'acheter le XS Max d'occasion mais en reconditionné trop cher (930e à 1000e frais d'envoi compris) et en occasion on en trouve à 880e mais peur d'acheter à qqn dans la rue et de découvrir que le téléphone a été volé.

J'ai un très bon ami à qui c'est arrivé.

Si vous trouvez des solutions pour cela, je suis preneur. 

Tchüss


----------



## duvaleclement36 (31 Juillet 2019)

Du coup tu vends essentiellement ? 

C'est intéressant: en gros tu es un peu dans la téléphonie donc j'imagine que tu "évites" les arnaques. 
question: j'ai vu qu'il y avait pleins de vendeurs qui se faisaient arnaquer sur leboncoin et ebay via Paypal et envoi par chronopost.

Je sais pas si tu en as entendu parler mais apparemment leboncoin a lancé son système de paiement via Paypal depuis quelques mois et ce genre d'arnaques deviennent monnaie courante

Après Ebay je ne connais pas suffisamment

Je vais essayer de checker voir ce que je trouve pour benchmarker tout ça


----------



## duvaleclement36 (31 Juillet 2019)

non occasion c'est entre particuliers
et reconditionné c'est passé par un pro

mais du coup particuliers c'est moins cher  


Simple curiosité du coup: tu cherches où ton XS max ?


----------



## lostOzone (31 Juillet 2019)

Rakuten comme il y a validation par l’acheteur de la transaction ou automatique au bout d’un mois c’est plus sécurisant pour l’acheteur. Une fois la validation faite le vendeur est payé. Pas avant. Par contre du coup Rakuten prends une bonne commission.


----------



## lexou72 (31 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Rakuten comme il y a validation par l’acheteur de la transaction ou automatique au bout d’un mois c’est plus sécurisant pour l’acheteur. Une fois la validation faite le vendeur est payé. Pas avant. Par contre du coup Rakuten prends une bonne commission.


je l'avais oublié effectivement


----------



## ibabar (1 Août 2019)

Je poste un sujet que j'avais ouvert il y a quelques temps (un gentil modo pourrait d'ailleurs peut-être les fusionner, non ?):
https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-experience-de-loccasion.1315439/#post-13415791

Quelques remarques:
_ Il n'y a pas de risque zéro. C'est comme au poker: il faut accepter de perdre sa mise, donc si vous êtes vraiment short niveau pognon (un ado qui aurait économisé jusqu'au dernier penny par exemple), l'occasion n'est peut être pas le plus conseillé.
_ Favorisez l'achat d'un appareil provenant d'un Apple Store: garanti 2 ans là-bas, c'est plus simple et plus efficace, et la certitude de ne pas avoir un appareil simlocké ou en location (ce qui était arrivé aux 300000 blacklistés Free qui avaient simplement acheté un appareil à quelqu'un qui n'en était pas propriétaire).
_ Des vérifications de base s'imposent, et il ne faut pas hésiter à manipuler l'appareil, à le configurer pour voir que tout va bien, qu'il n'y a pas de bug (qu'il accroche le réseau par exemple), et vérifier sur checkcoverage qu'il n'est pas bloqué iCloud (sinon c'est une brique).
_ Sauf exception (j'en ai faite une grosse pour mon iPad Pro), imposez-vous l'échange en main propre, et suivez votre feeling quant au vendeur (pas de délit de faciès mais si on ne le sent pas, on ne prend pas !).
_ Il y a des spécialistes de l'arnaque et des filières organisées mais ça reste à la marge par rapport au nombre de vendeurs qui veulent honnêtement vendre leur device. Les cas qu'on a ça et là dans notre entourage sont souvent des acheteurs qui ont cruellement manqué de clairvoyance et de discernement.
_ Ne pas non plus se focaliser sur l'absence de facture: ça a déjà été expliqué (lignes de crédit dans un service, entrepreneur qui l'a passée en compta, éventuellement cadeau dont on n'ose pas demandé le ticket...etc).
A nouveau, il faut écouter l'histoire, l'excuse donnée par l'acheteur et jauger la véracité.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Je poste un sujet que j'avais ouvert il y a quelques temps (un gentil modo pourrait d'ailleurs peut-être les fusionner, non ?):
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-experience-de-loccasion.1315439/#post-13415791
> 
> .



C'est chose faite


----------



## lostOzone (3 Août 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Je poste un sujet que j'avais ouvert il y a quelques temps (un gentil modo pourrait d'ailleurs peut-être les fusionner, non ?):
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-experience-de-loccasion.1315439/#post-13415791
> 
> Quelques remarques:
> ...



Y a quand même un problème majeur avec l’achat de la main à la main c’est qu’il n’est pas possible de tester la décharge de la batterie. On peut voir l’état dans le menu mais on ne sais pas si l’iPhone tiens correctement la charge (type problème de carte mère qui surconsomme). Comme il y a souvent des soucis de ce côté là c’est quand même inquiétant l’occasion.


----------



## ibabar (3 Août 2019)

Si l'iPhone est encore sous garantie et que typiquement on achète un iPhone d'un an d'âge, ça laisse encore 1 an pour parer à cette éventualité qui peut être prise en charge (et surtout si en plus cette garantie est auprès d'un Apple Store)


----------



## duvaleclement36 (5 Août 2019)

Bon j'ai fait ma petite recherche

Donc plusieurs possibilités pour vendre/acheter son iphone d'occasion je vous fais un petit retour, n'hésitez pas à commenter  
Je parle uniquement de l'occasion hein, pas de backmarket qui est plus cher et concerne le reconditionné. (perso je préfère l'occasion: meilleure qualité). 

- leboncoin

Avantage: Beaucoup d'offres, les meilleurs prix. Aucun frais. Je crois que c'est tout ! 
Inconvénients: Beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup d'arnaques... J'ai franchement halluciné en surfant sur internet. Mais entre les fraudes à l'abonnement, les fraudes à l'assurance, le blacklistage, les fraudes chronopost, DHL et Paypal (principalement liées au nouveau système de paiement ou de livraison), les arnaques en tout genre ... Sans blague ça fait flipper ! 



- Rakuten
- Ebay
- Amazon

Avantage: De l'offre, et des garanties
Inconvénients: Des prix plus élevés

Ces trois derniers prennent des frais de 10 à 20% au vendeur sans inclure les frais de ports ni les frais financiers. Donc à prendre en compte quand vous vendez votre smartphone, sachant que si mes souvenirs sont bons Paypal prend à peu près 4% de frais en plus. 
Donc concrètement si je mets en vente mon iPhone 7 à 200 euros: 
Avec Ebay je recevrais 177€ - 6,15€ de Paypal - 9,95€ de transport = 160,9€
Avec Rakuten 178€ - 6,15€ de Paypal - 9,95€ de transport = 161,9€
Avec ci dessous un super comparateur de prix que j'ai trouvé  
https://calcul.co/frais-paypal/#price=200
Donc des frais conséquents mais bon ces sites ont du trafic. Ils proposent avec ou sans garantie, débloqué ou non etc ... DONC ATTENTION de bien lire les annonces. A titre personnel je trouve que l'information est parfois difficle à trouver. Sur Rakuten, beaucoup de smartphones envoyés de Hong Kong: du coup niveau garantie et retour je sais pas trop ... et je suis pas hyper motivé pour essayer  




- Reprise par un opérateur ou par un spécialiste; 

Alors là c'est que si vous voulez vendre votre smartphone avec un souci de faire un geste pour la planète. En gros on vous propose de racheter votre smartphone pour 1/5 de ce qu'il vaut mais au moins vous le vendez  


- Les boutiques spécialisées: 

Y en a des milliers dans toute la France. C'est souvent des réparateurs qui reconditionnent des smartphones à la main ou font un peu de reprise comme j'en parlais jsute avant. Ils revent ensuite ces téléphones plus chers avec souvent une garantie. Je pense que c'est fiable. Après les prix sont assez élevés. Dans ce cas il vaut mieux selon moi aller chez Backmarket. 


Voilà c'est les canaux classiques que j'ai trouvé. J'aurais voulu faire un point bien détaillé mais je peux pas non plus y passer mon mois d'aout  

Ensuite y a Selli un nouveau site que j'ai découvert pendant mes recherches mais je n'ai pas pu trouver beaucoup d'informations: en quelques mots c'est un site d'occasion entre particuliers "sécurisé". En gros ils contrôlent à distance les téléphones avec le numéro IMEI et d'autres techniques (dont tu parlais ibabar dans ton post) et filent une garantie aux acheteurs pour qu'ils soient sûrs de recevoir ce qu'ils ont commandé. Franchement j'ai trouvé ça pas mal, je trouve que l'idée est vachement bonne, à creuser... 
Avantages: bons prix et pas d'arnaque
Inconvénients: pas beaucoup d'offre pour le moment (en fouillant j'ai vu qu'ils sont nouveaux sur le marché). Vous en avez entendu parlé ? Et si non, vous en pensez quoi? 

Voilà j'espère que j'ai rien oublié


A+


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2019)

duvaleclement36 a dit:


> Bon j'ai fait ma petite recherche
> 
> Donc plusieurs possibilités pour vendre/acheter son iphone d'occasion je vous fais un petit retour, n'hésitez pas à commenter
> Je parle uniquement de l'occasion hein, pas de backmarket qui est plus cher et concerne le reconditionné. (perso je préfère l'occasion: meilleure qualité).
> ...



Moi j’achète ou je vends à des amis,collègues,famille


----------



## Wimery (6 Août 2019)

bon bah du coup je viens de passer une commande sur selli.fr ... ils avaient le xs max que je cherchais. Je croise les doigts


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

Wimery a dit:


> bon bah du coup je viens de passer une commande sur selli.fr ... ils avaient le xs max que je cherchais. Je croise les doigts



A suivre


----------



## duvaleclement36 (6 Août 2019)

WAAAAAAW sérieux ? Bon bah j'espère que ça va bien se passer sinon je suis mal !
Tiens nous courant


----------



## Wimery (12 Août 2019)

duvaleclement36 a dit:


> WAAAAAAW sérieux ? Bon bah j'espère que ça va bien se passer sinon je suis mal !
> Tiens nous courant



c'est bon j'ai reçu mon iPhone directement chez moi vendredi  
Testé tout le weekend: ça correspond à ma commande, c'est arrivé vite, la batterie est bonne et il n'a semble t'il jamais été ouvert ce qui pour moi est important franchement rien à dire


----------



## ibabar (12 Août 2019)

@Wimery : Pour quel tarif ce Xs Max ? “Jamais ouvert“: la boîte ou le téléphone lui-même pour SAV !??


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

Wimery a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai reçu mon iPhone directement chez moi vendredi
> Testé tout le weekend: ça correspond à ma commande, c'est arrivé vite, la batterie est bonne et il n'a semble t'il jamais été ouvert ce qui pour moi est important franchement rien à dire


Il vous semble , ou il n’a jamais été ouvert ?


----------



## duvaleclement36 (20 Août 2019)

bon du coup j'ai acheté un 6S chez eux pour Madame
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

duvaleclement36 a dit:


> bon du coup j'ai acheté un 6S chez eux pour Madame
> Je vous tiens au courant


A voir alors


----------



## Wimery (21 Août 2019)

désolé j'étais en vacances ! Le tél marche toujours super bien, du coup j'ai mis 5 étoiles à Selli
Quand je dis jamais ouvert, c'est pas réparé quoi ! en gros l'écran a pas été changé


----------



## duvaleclement36 (21 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

Wimery a dit:


> désolé j'étais en vacances ! Le tél marche toujours super bien, du coup j'ai mis 5 étoiles à Selli
> Quand je dis jamais ouvert, c'est pas réparé quoi ! en gros l'écran a pas été changé


Comment le savez vous?


----------



## duvaleclement36 (2 Septembre 2019)

Hello, 
Du coup j'ai bien reçu mon iPhone commande sur selli.fr. D'une manière générale j'ai bien aimé l'expérience client. Le site est propre, et ils mettent en place pas mal de choses pour vérifier les téléphones qui sont vendus et rassurer le client (par exemple, dès que tu paies, tu reçois un email de Selli, quand le vendeur envoi le téléphone, tu reçois à nouveau un email de Selli etc... du coup ça donne l'impression d'être bien suivi)
Ensuite niveau téléphone, j'ai reçu exactement ce que j'avais demandé, directos chez moi. L'iPhone a 90% de capacité de sa batterie ce qui était le point sur lequel je flippais un peu. 
Le seul truc c'est qu'ils n'ont pas encore énormément d'offre: j'ai parlé avec le service client via leur chat et ils me disent qu'ils ont commencé il y a peu et qu'ils vont en avoir beaucoup plus à la rentrée. Moi mon 6S y en avait plusieurs mais pour d'autres références c'est pas forcément le cas  

Voilà en tout cas je suis plutot content de mon affaire !

A +


----------



## ibabar (2 Septembre 2019)

duvaleclement36 a dit:


> quand le vendeur envoi le téléphone, tu reçois à nouveau un email de Selli


Donc si je comprends bien, le téléphone ne transite jamais chez eux pour être vérifié, réparé, labellisé ?
En fait c'est une plateforme de mise en relation acheteur/ vendeur sur laquelle ils prennent une com' et appliquent une garantie pour les quelques cas où une merde surviendrait (pas d'envoi, descriptif pas conforme...etc) !??


----------



## duvaleclement36 (2 Septembre 2019)

ouais c'est ça 
et ils te donnent une garantie de 30 jours automatiquement
là le 6S que j'ai eu en revanche, le vendeur me l'a vendu avec une garantie de 3 mois
Donc je leur ai demandé ce que ça valait: ils vérifient les profils des vendeurs au cas où y a un pépin


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2019)

duvaleclement36 a dit:


> là le 6S que j'ai eu en revanche, le vendeur me l'a vendu avec une garantie de 3 mois


Une garantie… de quoi ?
Tu as 3 mois pour retourner le tél au vendeur et te faire rembourser ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Une garantie… de quoi ?
> Tu as 3 mois pour retourner le tél au vendeur et te faire rembourser ?



La , j’ai un doute


----------



## ibabar (2 Septembre 2019)

Si j'ai un appareil passé entre les mains d'un pro (toutes vérifications par un technicien et batterie neuve), je comprends que ce soit plus cher que de gré à gré.

Mais payer un simple site de PA, je ne vois pas où est la plus-value de Selli... dans ce cas je préfère prendre le risque (faible) d'acheter via leboncoin (et le tester moi-même lors de la transaction en main propre).


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La , j’ai un doute


C'est la raison pour laquelle je demande ce que couvre cette "garantie" de 3 mois ?
Parce que si elle ne couvre rien, ben… c'est juste du vent !


----------



## lostOzone (2 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est la raison pour laquelle je demande ce que couvre cette "garantie" de 3 mois ?
> Parce que si elle ne couvre rien, ben… c'est juste du vent !



C’est louche parce que la garantie sur de l’occasion c’est 6 mois par un professionnel. Donc la c’est pas une vrai garantie. C’est juste du marketing.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> C’est louche parce que la garantie sur de l’occasion c’est 6 mois par un professionnel. Donc la c’est pas une vrai garantie. C’est juste du marketing.


Disons que j'attends la réponse de duvaleclement36 puisque c'est lui qui en parle…


----------



## ibabar (2 Septembre 2019)

Beaucoup de blabla marketing...
https://selli.fr/buy/
*"La sécurité est notre priorité*
_
Avec Selli, vous effectuez vos achats via un système de paiement sécurisé, qui offre une protection pour les vendeurs et les acheteurs et garanti des transactions rapides et sécurisées.

Afin de garantir la qualité des produits vendus sur notre site internet, nous n'acceptons pas les appareils cassés. Chaque produit, au moment de sa vente, suit une procédure de contrôle et d'approuvement réalisée par nos équipes pour assurer leur qualité à la différence des sites de petites annonces.

Chaque transaction est tracée et nous connaissons la provenance de chaque téléphone. Les profils vendeurs sont étudiés et Selli exige des documents afin de valider chaque annonce. Nos algorithmes et nos équipes déterminent simplement et de manière très efficace les profils fraudeurs."_​


----------



## lostOzone (2 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Beaucoup de blabla marketing...
> https://selli.fr/buy/
> *"La sécurité est notre priorité*
> _
> ...



C’est français approuvement ? C’est pas approbation?
Donc c’est comme Rakuten y a un tiers de confiance pour gérer le paiement.


----------



## Coyote28 (2 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Si j'ai un appareil passé entre les mains d'un pro (toutes vérifications par un technicien et batterie neuve), je comprends que ce soit plus cher que de gré à gré.
> 
> Mais payer un simple site de PA, je ne vois pas où est la plus-value de Selli... dans ce cas je préfère prendre le risque (faible) d'acheter via leboncoin (et le tester moi-même lors de la transaction en main propre).



Tu test comment en main propre si l'iPhone à été réinitialisé ? Pas évident.


----------



## daffyb (2 Septembre 2019)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Tu test comment en main propre si l'iPhone à été réinitialisé ? Pas évident.


tu mets une carte SIM et justement, là tu fais ton test complet.


----------



## ibabar (2 Septembre 2019)

Ben oui ça prend 2' à initialiser !
Sinon il suffit de demander au vendeur de laisser l'iPhone en état puis de l'effacer devant soi : c'est ce que j'ai fais quand j'ai vendu mon iPad.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

Une arnaque ?


----------

